# Rack + Pannier on 2004 Allez Elite?



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am looking to convert my old 2004 Allez Elite into a commuter bike. I would like to put a rear rack and with panniers on the back of the bike. However, the bike does not have eyelets to mount the rack. I am assuming that the seat-post only racks will not be stable. Any ideas?


----------



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.axiomgear.com/products/gear/racks/rear-racks/streamliner-road/ I had the same issue and got this rack for my 08 Roubaix


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

The Axiom rack mentioned above is the cheapest reliable option.

Any Tubus rack would work:
https://www.tubus.com/index/lang/en/rubrik/Rear Carriers/

There's 2 that specifically for bike with no lower mounts and no upper mounts - the Tubus Fly:
https://www.tubus.com/index/lang/en/rubrik/Rear Carriers/artikel/Fly the light one 26" and 28"









And the Tubus Luna:
https://www.tubus.com/index/lang/en/rubrik/Rear Carriers/artikel/Luna, pure minimalistic design









On the bottom they mount through the rear wheel skewer, on the top they mount to the rear brake bridge.

For all their racks for the bottom mount they sell the "Adapter for QR-axle-mounting":
https://www.tubus.com/index/lang/en/rubrik/Spares and Accessories/

For their regular racks they sell the "clamp set for seat stay mounting" - HOWEVER, it's not a good idea to use those with carbon seat stays. Don't know what your Allez has.

If you have carbon seatstays, you can use any of their other racks with this:
https://www.treefortbikes.com/448_333222350411__31.8-Seat-Clamp-with-Rack-Mounts.html









Tubus Racks are expensive, but they're also the best looking and most versatile (for example, if you wanted to take the Axiom rack on and off the bike you would have to disconnect the brake bridge - but with the Tubus racks you would just unscrew a screw).

If you're wondering where to get the Tubus racks, thetouringstore.com seems to be run by someone knowledgeable who has good advice:
https://www.thetouringstore.com/TUBUS/TUBUS HOME/TUBUS HOME PAGE.htm


Also, Old Man Mountain also makes racks designed for bikes without rack mounts:
https://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/RackPages/RearRacks.html

fyi, I also created a thread about this topic some time back:
https://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?p=8344070#post8344070


----------

